# ToNastys 2016 silverado regular cab



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a 2016 silverado regular cab. No pictures uet but i figure i should start something. Im still waiting on a few parts

It will consist of 2 way active front stage using stock locations with oem headunit

Eric stevens components ran off of a digitsl designs d4.90 and 2 sundown sa6.5sw subs ported tuned to 35hz ran off of a matching digital designs 500.1. Along with a mosconi 4to6


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Ill be building this box for behind the seat. .6 cubes tuned to about 35

Also i ordered all of the deadening and abs to seal the feont doors. Not sure if im going to use mlv or not


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Front stage has been changed due to a bet people here sre telling me passive sucks and it wont sound good. Challanhe accepted. Im still using thr same amps but thr front stage will consist of DRT-26 Silk Tweeters, ES-02 Midrange, HD-M6 Midbass Drivers, MX-1000SX Crossovers. They have been ordered from @ANS i am not working on the interior deadaning and that stuff.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Sub'd

I love a lowered RCSB!


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Looking forward to the build from a Bay Area fellow. RCSB’s have a special place in my heart too :thumbsup:


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Mybuddy will be doing the install. Some people here may remember Mr.Marv. im just prepping the truck for him doing the desdening and what not

But its been over 4 years sincei have had any sort of audio. And igot burnt out on the SPL stuff. 

Imhoping this turns out good. As i have never ran passive before


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

ToNasty said:


> Front stage has been changed due to a bet people here sre telling me passive sucks and it wont sound good. Challanhe accepted. Im still using thr same amps but thr front stage will consist of DRT-26 Silk Tweeters, ES-02 Midrange, HD-M6 Midbass Drivers, MX-1000SX Crossovers. They have been ordered from @ANS i am not working on the interior deadaning and that stuff.


I've heard plenty of passive setups that sound good. With that being said, I have no doubt they would sound better going active. 
You already have a Mosconi dsp, why not use it?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

I am using it issue is its only a 4to6. To run 3 way active id have to upgrade. Also i have minimal room and i mean minimal. I found a matching set of amps that fit and im not buying new amps. 

So thered those few reasons


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

If you have had active systems in the past, I have no idea how you are going to be happy with passive...

I would take a 2way active over a 3way passive any day. Though, I am not sure if that makes sense with the equipment you already have...

IMHO


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> If you have had active systems in the past, I have no idea how you are going to be happy with passive...
> 
> I would take a 2way active over a 3way passive any day. Though, I am not sure if that makes sense with the equipment you already have...
> 
> IMHO


All ive ever had was active. I was going to run 2 way active. BUt as mentioned earlier. This is a bet that i have to come through on

If there was no bet. Id be 2 way active done and good


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

ToNasty said:


> All ive ever had was active. I was going to run 2 way active. BUt as mentioned earlier. This is a bet that i have to come through on
> 
> If there was no bet. Id be 2 way active done and good


Oh, I see... Looking forward to seeing what you come with, nonetheless!


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Those ES02 would work fine as a 2 way active. Crossed around 1200-1500 they meet any decent 6.5” mid bass. They play well into the 17k range and unless you are an 18yr old kid you can’t hear past that anyways 

As noted I will take an active 2 way over a 3 way anyday. The tuning options are much better. 

I am in on this one, can’t wait to see the install!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

therapture said:


> Those ES02 would work fine as a 2 way active. Crossed around 1200-1500 they meet any decent 6.5” mid bass. They play well into the 17k range and unless you are an 18yr old kid you can’t hear past that anyways <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> As noted I will take an active 2 way over a 3 way anyday. The tuning options are much better.
> 
> I am in on this one, can’t wait to see the install!


Ya i hear you just something i want to try. And it will only stay in thr truck a few months as i have a set of eric stevens components (active version) sitting here in the garage that are going to go in after

Again. Its just to prove a point. I like challanges


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Boring stuff tbat has to be done. Spent a little time deadening and adding ensolite. (Only reason for thr ensolite is i may add mlv after everything is in. But i also had a ton of it laying around


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks good.
I believe ccf is essential whether or not you will be using mlv.
Following.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ManBearPig said:


> Looks good.
> I believe ccf is essential whether or not you will be using mlv.
> Following.


My understanding since way back was ccf is just a decoupler for MLV. But it doesnt hurt anything having it i guess. 

I have a ton of melemine foam as well im sure i can stick somewhere too


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

ToNasty said:


> ManBearPig said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good.
> ...


I use it to decouple the door skin from the plastic panel. Before I had tons of rattles and resonating


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Ahh. Ok. Good to know. Not sure if it makes any differance but my door panel has hung fabric on it from the factory


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

The 1 day i decide to go home early. And everything shows up at the same time. How lucky is that


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Pods came for the drt26 tweeters


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

ToNasty said:


> Pods came for the drt26 tweeters


Nice!

I’d say that mine look a lot better in person vs pictures. They’re much less obtrusive in appearance than I thought they would be.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Chris12 said:


> ToNasty said:
> 
> 
> > Pods came for the drt26 tweeters
> ...


The only thing i dont like is there's nothing to hold the tweeter into the cup. The HAT ones i got from him years ago have a top ring that screws into the pod. But these theres nothin so i may have to use tiny peices of double sided tape just on the tweeter flange


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

ToNasty said:


> The only thing i dont like is there's nothing to hold the tweeter into the cup. The HAT ones i got from him years ago have a top ring that screws into the pod. But these theres nothin so i may have to use tiny peices of double sided tape just on the tweeter flange


I noticed that with the style pod you purchased.

The version I bought has a screw on face which clamps the flange of the tweeter between the pod and the face.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Chris12 said:


> I noticed that with the style pod you purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> The version I bought has a screw on face which clamps the flange of the tweeter between the pod and the face.


Its the only one available for the tweeter i have

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

Any updates?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ManBearPig said:


> Any updates?


Yes pretty much everything has changed except the subs. I have a mercury audio c62 set along with a morel 2.5" midrange. Im puting in 

I also found a module that deletes the loud chime issues these trucks have when adding amplifiers

Also did a little deadening on the dopr panel itself and they are good now


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

These just showed up for my dash

Morel ccwr254


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice to see another single cab install. Add me to the list on here where a single cab has a special place in my heart. I've owned two GM single cabs and was really proud of them when I had them. The black 06 was SHARP with just the right amount of chrome (inserts in painted bumpers). Haven't heard anything from Marv lately. How's he been? He used to have the huge meet out his way and Bertholomy has managed to pull off something similar to Marv's big yearly meet from what I can tell on the east coast where people come from all over for.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Nice to see another single cab install. Add me to the list on here where a single cab has a special place in my heart. I've owned two GM single cabs and was really proud of them when I had them. The black 06 was SHARP with just the right amount of chrome (inserts in painted bumpers). Haven't heard anything from Marv lately. How's he been? He used to have the huge meet out his way and Bertholomy has managed to pull off something similar to Marv's big yearly meet from what I can tell on the east coast where people come from all over for.


Me and marv talk every day because we always want to change something or we colaberate. He is going to be the one doing most of the work on this truck. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Let us know how those Morels do. Those were my first choice for my dash before I bought the gb25's but thought they quit making them for some reason so bought the GB's. Might try the Morels just for the hell of it at some point if I get bored and want to change things up.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Let us know how those Morels do. Those were my first choice for my dash before I bought the gb25's but thought they quit making them for some reason so bought the GB's. Might try the Morels just for the hell of it at some point if I get bored and want to change things up.


Brand new from a member for 120 shipped. They fit exactly where i need them to so i couldnt pass them up. Plus i started this build only wanting to spend 2k. Well i way over that so finding this driver helped that a bit

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Looking good. My first build was an Alpine/Rockford set up in a standard cab Isuzu. One 12 on a punch 75. It got loud. I believe I had pioneer speakers in the doors. This was back in 1990. 

I've stepped up my game recently. Your build is very nice so far.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

saltyone said:


> Looking good. My first build was an Alpine/Rockford set up in a standard cab Isuzu. One 12 on a punch 75. It got loud. I believe I had pioneer speakers in the doors. This was back in 1990.
> 
> I've stepped up my game recently. Your build is very nice so far.


Oh this is not my first build. I just took a 4 year sabbatical from audio and now im back. 

On anothet note i finally found a factory integration module for 14-18 silverado for the chime issue and it doesnt cost a fortune

https://lljcustoms.com/store?olsPag...hevy-silverado-sierra-oem-lp7-2-amp-t-harness


----------



## Gurpreet (Sep 6, 2011)

ToNasty said:


> Me and marv talk every day because we always want to change something or we colaberate. He is going to be the one doing most of the work on this truck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Your in good hands with Marv. He’s a buddy of mine as well. Maybe you can talk him into finishing his truck.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Gurpreet said:


> Your in good hands with Marv. He’s a buddy of mine as well. Maybe you can talk him into finishing his truck.


We have the same truck. Me and him go back and forth everyday. "I might do this" "what do you think about this" we are the same person except hes just old 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurpreet (Sep 6, 2011)

ToNasty said:


> We have the same truck. Me and him go back and forth everyday. "I might do this" "what do you think about this" we are the same person except hes just old
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Good luck with the build! I’ll stay tuned :snacks:


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

ToNasty said:


> ManBearPig said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates?
> ...


Those look really nice.
I'm tuned in for sure


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Amps are here. If it stops raining this weekend ill work on amp placement


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Midranges just showed up. Here is a picture of them next to the tweeter. Now im sending them with my a pillars out to have them glassed in


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Sub showed today


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Nothing big at all. Super boring but i finally got around to starting the amps rack. Now the pain in the ass part is mounting the amps. Drilling all the holes. Then removing it all so i can carpet it


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Still waiting on 1 more amp which will go where the open spot is but you get the idea

And yes i know the middle amp is upside down. I was in a rush for no reason not paying attention


----------



## Only the best (Mar 20, 2013)

ToNasty said:


> Still waiting on 1 more amp which will go where the open spot is but you get the idea
> 
> And yes i know the middle amp is upside down. I was in a rush for no reason not paying attention


Looking good man. Curious to see how it turns out


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

Looking good, tuned in for sure.
I'm a sucker for a clean single cab. Are you using threaded inserts to mount your amps?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ManBearPig said:


> Looking good, tuned in for sure.
> I'm a sucker for a clean single cab. Are you using threaded inserts to mount your amps?


Nope. Just a 1/2"spacer and ill through bolt them.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

No turning back now


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

More pictures from my guy


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

And some more progress

Trying to make the baffle removable so swapping drivers is easier


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Baffles are completed and aimed. Resin is next


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

looking good dude!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

We were second guessing it all. But i liked how it looked so he is proceeding


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

ToNasty said:


> We were second guessing it all. But i liked how it looked so he is proceeding


what were you second guessing?

by the way, those tweeters look massive for some reason, haha. 

looks good man.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

pw91686 said:


> what were you second guessing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They stick out pretty far. But i dont drive the truck much. And the baffles will be removable so i have to sacrafice a little. But i do like how they look. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Got the amp rack carpeted. And 2 or the 3 amps mounted. They have 3/8" rubber spacers under the feet and of course i had to use gold hardware
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> Looks awesome!


Thank you. Trying to keep it simple looking. I ordered a carpet hole punch to punch holes in the carpet so i can drill the holes for the wiring. All wiring will be ran behind the panel. I hate seeing wires

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Rcas came in. They are nice. Tomorow my other order from ce auto supply will be here so ill be wiring up the amp rack and putting it in its final place. 

But pictures are always good so heres the rcas
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Also i mounted the distros and the remote turn on distrobution as well. Which is hidden















]


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Little more progress but i ran out of power and ground cable but wiring up the amp rack now
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lotta work left.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Amp rack is 100% wired. I can now put it in the truck and wont have to mess with it again. Im not happy with how the back looks but i guess i wont ever have to look at it so its fine
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

amps looking sweet!


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

ToNasty said:


> Amp rack is 100% wired. I can now put it in the truck and wont have to mess with it again. Im not happy with how the back looks but i guess i wont ever have to look at it so its fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

IMO- who cares about the back of the board. As long as the wiring is secured, orderly, and protected, it’s good enough


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Chris12 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> IMO- who cares about the back of the board. As long as the wiring is secured, orderly, and protected, it’s good enough for me


Wire managementis huge for me. I know what it looks like so it willbug me. But screwit. Its staying

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Got something new. So i wont be using the mercury sub 
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ya that Brahma ? I want tempest for my wife’s car IB . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

optimaprime said:


> Ya that Brahma ? I want tempest for my wife’s car IB .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup went to adire today and picked it up. Got a demo in the owners daily with 2 10" brahmas

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

ToNasty said:


> Got something new. So i wont be using the mercury sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The logo on that Sub trips me out. I just don’t know what to make of it


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Chris12 said:


> The logo on that Sub trips me out. I just don’t know what to make of it


I can't tell but i think its supposed to be an indian

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Chris12 said:


> The logo on that Sub trips me out. I just don’t know what to make of it





ToNasty said:


> I can't tell but i think its supposed to be an indian
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I didn't realize that was a logo... I thought some paint splattered on it.  

Seriously, I love the look of the Adire subs. I'll be using one in an upcoming build, too.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> I didn't realize that was a logo... I thought some paint splattered on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I love the look of the Adire subs. I'll be using one in an upcoming build, too.


Please do they are insane. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Builder of my pillars is getting them done heres how they work and yes i change my mind a lot which is the reason for making them this way

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxqQQ0kBMzV/?igshid=19o7rhl77rzvw

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

ToNasty said:


> Builder of my pillars is getting them done heres how they work and yes i change my mind a lot which is the reason for making them this way
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BxqQQ0kBMzV/?igshid=19o7rhl77rzvw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Man, having a removable baffle like that is a really good idea. If I ever get around to glassing in my tweeters (and possibly mids), I may try something like that.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Getting closer
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Those look killer, did you decide on how you are going to finish them?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ajt976 said:


> Those look killer, did you decide on how you are going to finish them?


Black leather white stitching. Same stitching thats stock in my truck so it looks "like it came that way" even though tbey arent stock

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Yep, those are gonna look awesome!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> Yep, those are gonna look awesome!


Thanks. I also got a second 3 way set to try. Scott butler happened to have an audible physics brahma 3 way set i couldnt pass up

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Pretty much final product minus the the leather and grill









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

They are finished. And ready to wrap. And yes we are probably changing the grill material but they have been sent off to to be wrapped in leather









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Being wrapped as we speak
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Looking great! Now I’m going to have to do something similar. As much as I love and appreciate how nice my system sounds, I keep thinking that going active will make it even better. I’m going to add dedicated mid-bass woofers and run them with existing midrange and tweets. Screw it...it’s just money...can’t take it with you. My DSP can handle it fine so all I have to purchase is another set of Milles Legends and a two channel amp. I’ll have to redo my amp rack. Thinking of going with these... https://www.crutchfield.com/S-CLGDL...MIua7qmd-N4wIVBNvACh2IwgFMEAQYASABEgJ5uPD_BwE
I have the 165.3 Mille Legends running passive now. 

Great job so far...keep us updated!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

saltyone said:


> Looking great! Now I’m going to have to do something similar. As much as I love and appreciate how nice my system sounds, I keep thinking that going active will make it even better. I’m going to add dedicated mid-bass woofers and run them with existing midrange and tweets. Screw it...it’s just money...can’t take it with you. My DSP can handle it fine so all I have to purchase is another set of Milles Legends and a two channel amp. I’ll have to redo my amp rack. Thinking of going with these... https://www.crutchfield.com/S-CLGDL...MIua7qmd-N4wIVBNvACh2IwgFMEAQYASABEgJ5uPD_BwE
> I have the 165.3 Mille Legends running passive now.
> 
> Great job so far...keep us updated!


Thank you. Im not really worried about money with this build. This is my truck that the wife cant tell me **** about. So im making it how i want. Yes ive spent a lot and no im not done yet but it makes me happy

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Almost there

This is the back side not the front









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

They will be done tomorrow. But here's a test fit


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Sick! Can't wait to see the finished install.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

And they are fully done with exception of the grill. We are remaking the grill out of a different material





































Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

ToNasty said:


> And they are fully done with exception of the grill. We are remaking the grill out of a different material
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Wow dude, those turned out awesome! At first I wasn't sure why you went with that geometric shape, but now that I see some more pics of the interior, I see that it really works well in that truck...


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> Wow dude, those turned out awesome! At first I wasn't sure why you went with that geometric shape, but now that I see some more pics of the interior, I see that it really works well in that truck...


I didn't build them. Had a buddy do it and we had the same vision 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Final product. 100% done









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

ToNasty said:


> Final product. 100% done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came out sweet! Great work!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

How much to make some for my 2016 Ram 1500? Need them to house a 1.38” tweet and 3” mid. I’m being serious...lol!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

saltyone said:


> How much to make some for my 2016 Ram 1500? Need them to house a 1.38” tweet and 3” mid. I’m being serious...lol!


It's not that easy. The builder needs the vehicle there for test fitting the whole process luckily my guy has the same truck as me so it was easy


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

1 more fully done and installed with speakers in them









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

If you don’t mind me asking, what does something like this cost?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

saltyone said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, what does something like this cost?


All depends who does it. But I paid in the 2k region for everything


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

They look great in the Silverado but the big question is how do they sound?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Bushwacker said:


> They look great in the Silverado but the big question is how do they sound?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure I didnt know pillars made sounds 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

ToNasty said:


> I'm not sure I didnt know pillars made sounds
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


What, Wait you spent 2k and can't hear them? You have big problems! Lol

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Boring stuff. Stuck more cld on the back wall and the roof. Also ballistic mat on the headliner























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorMade (Feb 11, 2017)

How is that ballistic foam mat? I’ve read about it here once and was wondering what it really did.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

TaylorMade said:


> How is that ballistic foam mat? I’ve read about it here once and was wondering what it really did.


Absorbs sound


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

First time doing xt60 connectors. I think it turned out well









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Nothing to add other than more money and time now. The guy that built my pods is going to build my center console as well. Which will house an audiofrog gb10d2 or d4 ported. Not sure yet which coil configuration yet. I'm sending him some of the stock console pieces to integrate them into the new one so it looks somewhat oem


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm curious to hear (read) how you like that Audiofrog GB10 ported


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

chithead said:


> I'm curious to hear (read) how you like that Audiofrog GB10 ported


Never heard one period. But the guy who's building my console is good friends with a guy whos a dealer for audio frog. So I said **** it


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

After finally getting motivated I started installing the pillars. And they fit better than oem


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Yep, those look killer, bring it home!


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Fantastic truck. Can't wait to see the sub build.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Stycker said:


> Fantastic truck. Can't wait to see the sub build.


Yes my budy is starting that soon. We are going to incorporate the oem console trim and lid to keep it oem looking. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks great, bro... I can't wait to see the center console.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

ToNasty said:


> Yes my budy is starting that soon. We are going to incorporate the oem console trim and lid to keep it oem looking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That'll be cool. I didn't know if you guys were going full custom or just try and mod the OEM console. That storage portion in the back is pretty big and I bet would fit a good sized sub.

Really interested to see what you all come up with. I'm obviously still working on my CCSB, but I go back and forth on how much room under the rear seats I'm willing to give up for the sub(s). My initial plan always revolved around a stealthy console sub, but the ID8 in a tiny box I'm rocking now where the OEM Bose sub goes leaves me wondering "what if?".


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ajt976 said:


> ToNasty said:
> 
> 
> > Yes my budy is starting that soon. We are going to incorporate the oem console trim and lid to keep it oem looking.
> ...


There seems like a ton of room on the back of the console but the mouting bracket height (I'm using an oem bracket) steps up and you lose height.

Plus the air bag control module is right under neath so you have to keep a distance away from it


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

ToNasty said:


> There seems like a ton of room on the back of the console but the mouting bracket height (I'm using an oem bracket) steps up and you lose height.
> 
> Plus the air bag control module is right under neath so you have to keep a distance away from it


Yea, there's a fair bit of stuff going on under there for sure, and that bracket doesn't help much. Which direction will you be firing the sub? You going to try and work some storage into the design? Dunno why but I'm always trying to find/save space to put crap...


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ajt976 said:


> ToNasty said:
> 
> 
> > There seems like a ton of room on the back of the console but the mouting bracket height (I'm using an oem bracket) steps up and you lose height.
> ...


Sub back port forward. No storage. It's not a truck I drive much. Its 3 years old and has 16k on it. 14k was just from the first year because it was new and I was enjoying it this truck is basically just a toy that will be used for Saturday cruises. that's it


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

And other side in finally. 

There's a problem. Old brandon is coming back to haunt me. I'm switching amps


----------



## Denslayer (Jul 12, 2013)

San Jose guy here, would love to hear when done


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

ToNasty said:


> And other side in finally.
> 
> There's a problem. Old brandon is coming back to haunt me. I'm switching amps


NOOOOOOOOO!!! Get them in and fire it up!

Just kidding, what are you going for now?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ajt976 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!! Get them in and fire it up!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, what are you going for now?


Tru technology tungstens

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

So as you know I had to change some stuff. And I changed something big. 

Basically when I started this build I wanted to keep everything oem looking and then it got away from me. So I said I was going to do that and I am. Rest of the stuff is on the way. Amps and sub. Speakers of course are staying the same. But this will allow me to keep everything behind the seats and keep my oem center console. 

But anyways this is going to go fairly quick now. I'm hoping to be done in 3 weeks for the HIN show. But all the hard stuff if done. I really just have to mount the amps (when they show up) and build a simple sub box. And were basically done. 

I do change my mind a lot but again when I started I wanted to keep it as oem looking as I could and that's what I'm going to accomplish


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

ToNasty said:


> But anyways this is going to go fairly quick now. I'm hoping to be done in 3 weeks for the HIN show.


i'll be there, looking forward to checking it out


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

nadams5755 said:


> ToNasty said:
> 
> 
> > But anyways this is going to go fairly quick now. I'm hoping to be done in 3 weeks for the HIN show.
> ...


I'll need some help tuning if you're up to it. I also have to find someone with a table saw ?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

sure, let me know when you're approaching done w/ your build. 

we've got a couple weekends before HIN and it'll probably take a full day.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

New amps are on the way. I'll have plenty of pictures when they arrive. Front stage should be playing a few days after the amps show. But the new amps are a tru technology tungsten t4 and t2 along with a tru technology m1 for the sub.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

All the tru amps just showed


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

ToNasty said:


> All the tru amps just showed


Man, those look awesome, great form factor too. Can't wait to see them mounted in the rack and hear what you think of them.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ajt976 said:


> ToNasty said:
> 
> 
> > All the tru amps just showed
> ...


Oh I already know they're awesome. I wanted the grandes but they wont fit so the regular tungstens are the next best thing


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh hey there


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

neat, did you get any bits upgraded?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

nadams5755 said:


> neat, did you get any bits upgraded?


No its stock. I'm going to install what I have how it is. And just enjoy it before ripping it back put to have the stuff upgraded


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have an 8ch upgraded one and a 6ch basic/stock one. The differences are super subtle.

Main difference I noticed installing the line drivers, as far as sound quality, is LC and RC were pushed out a bit, so I had to adjust time alignment to compensate. However if you’re putting them in fresh, you may never notice this.

“Just crank the gains, they won’t clip and won’t have noise,” John said 

8vrms in, I was able to get 14vrms out before clipping.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

nadams5755 said:


> I have an 8ch upgraded one and a 6ch basic/stock one. The differences are super subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's going to be fun trying it out because this will be my first time using one of the line conditioners 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Working on placing everything on the amp rack and I'm a bit lost


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

I forget, where did you say you are putting the DSP?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ajt976 said:


> I forget, where did you say you are putting the DSP?


To the right of the m1 amp. The corner. I moved the power and ground distros and moved everything over. I now have room

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Alpine 0850s showed up. I can now measure for rcas. I will be using Sinoy rcas


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm hoping to nail down a rack layout soon and have been contemplating measuring out for some custom RCAs. I don't think I have the patience (or skill) to make my own.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ajt976 said:


> I'm hoping to nail down a rack layout soon and have been contemplating measuring out for some custom RCAs. I don't think I have the patience (or skill) to make my own.


I have my layout finalized now. I just never took a picture. I'm not making my own rcas. I'm having them made. I'm not even going to attempt trying to make them. I'll let the pros do it


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

ToNasty said:


> I have my layout finalized now. I just never took a picture. I'm not making my own rcas. I'm having them made. I'm not even going to attempt trying to make them. I'll let the pros do it


For sure, I have enough other things in this install to deal with. Something about having JUST the right length of cable for everything makes my OCD very happy, haha.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ajt976 said:


> For sure, I have enough other things in this install to deal with. Something about having JUST the right length of cable for everything makes my OCD very happy, haha.


Same thing with the speaker wire. I'll be using sinoy wire. All premade to length 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

I love seeing all the Silverado/Sierra builds, gives me great ideas for mine (18 LT Z71- Redline Edition) n helps out a lot when you guys post any tips, hints to make the install easier for others with the same vehicle. Your truck is lookin good man, nice n clean! I see your like me tho, at 1st just wanting to add a little bass, OEM look, etc... then it turns into a full blown install with different speakers, amps, subs, enclosures, etc... My build started in June of 2018 n is still on going...

I see you want to go the center console enclosure route as well. I just did it and I couldn't be happier. I had the jump seat n was also at 1st trying to incorporate some of the stock console, but in the end I went full custom. However I did make sure I retained use of the USB ports and additional outlets from the stock console for my new one. I have 1 12" Resilient Sounds Platinum in a 2.25ft^3 enclosure, sub n port rear fire. Sounds awesome! Also incorporated a nose piece that attaches to enclosure that houses my cup holders and some knobs, switches n volt meter. And I had a wireless charger put on the lid of storage like some of the trucks do...
















































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Mitchc1113 said:


> I love seeing all the Silverado/Sierra builds, gives me great ideas for mine (18 LT Z71- Redline Edition) n helps out a lot when you guys post any tips, hints to make the install easier for others with the same vehicle. Your truck is lookin good man, nice n clean! I see your like me tho, at 1st just wanting to add a little bass, OEM look, etc... then it turns into a full blown install with different speakers, amps, subs, enclosures, etc... My build started in June of 2018 n is still on going...
> 
> I see you want to go the center console enclosure route as well. I just did it and I couldn't be happier. I had the jump seat n was also at 1st trying to incorporate some of the stock console, but in the end I went full custom. However I did make sure I retained use of the USB ports and additional outlets from the stock console for my new one. I have 1 12" Resilient Sounds Platinum in a 2.25ft^3 enclosure, sub n port rear fire. Sounds awesome! Also incorporated a nose piece that attaches to enclosure that houses my cup holders and some knobs, switches n volt meter. And I had a wireless charger put on the lid of storage like some of the trucks do...
> 
> ...


I will not be retaining any of the oem center console electronics. I dont need them which makes it easier. I'm using a hi res player as a source unit so having the usb wouldnt do anything for me. my plan was to go full custom but use the oem console lid still. I have a guy who's going to build me one. But we just havwnt got all the details finalized yet


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

I know I sound like a broken record but a few more things showed. I now have everything everything. Work being as busy as it's been has been screwing me on working on the truck. But I'll be installing little by little now. AD w600 came in and my new sub. It's a brand I hate but my buddy that sort of works there assured me it wouodnt be dead on arrival and he dod a little modification for me


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

I realized I really liked the oem jump seat. So I'm picking up another one. And having the same guy that built my pillars build the box in front of the jump seat. Half a cube or so. Just started. Yes very boring. But it's a start


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Little bit of progress


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Got some motivation after seeing Al's truck getting done. I think I like the placement. And yes the t4v1 was switched to a moddled tg4









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Amp rack is finalized and marked. Now I carpet it. And prewire it









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Holes all drilled and carpeted. Amps mounted. Wiring shows up tomorow so I'll get the rack prewired and dropped into the truck


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Lookin mighty fine!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Slowly but surely


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks good, right to the point type of build.


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

Looking good! Wouldn't mind seeing this when it's done.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ejeffrey said:


> Looking good! Wouldn't mind seeing this when it's done.


Of course! It should be playing hopefully December. Not 100% done as the rcas and spesker wire I have right now are temp. But it should be playing december. Or hopefully late November 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

ToNasty said:


> Of course! It should be playing hopefully December. Not 100% done as the rcas and spesker wire I have right now are temp. But it should be playing december. Or hopefully late November


Haha I'm saying the same thing about my build. Looking forward to it!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ejeffrey said:


> Haha I'm saying the same thing about my build. Looking forward to it!


By the way it's not posted yet but the speakers have changed 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Small things only k2 silverado owners can appreciate. 

My goal was to not cut a single wire. I can achieve that but then I though I need to get power, ground and acc to my dsp. So I called up a well known k2 guy that builds conversion harnesses. And an hour later he had what I needed built. 

This plugs into the xt61 junction box underneath the drivets side footwell. And gives me constant, ground, ignition and acc


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Very nice harness and a great way to do it!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Box is coming along


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Started doing the dsp. My leather jumpseat just got here. And it happened to have a nice spot for the dsp since I have a regular cab and not much space


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Got some photos from the guy building my enclosure. We have a spot for the dsp controller now and I like it. Also he is modifying a pac lc1 bass knob. Knob pops out to adjust and goes back flush
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

More progress
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

Is the circle insert a wireless charger? 

I have one in my custom center console enclosure... if that is what that is then make sure its deep enough where the phone wont move. Mine works but if I have the bass up it literally vibrates it off the charging spot... Just passing along some useful knowledge... If its not a wireless charging pad then I'm interested in exactly what it is...

Progress looks great btw!

Heres a pic of my wireless charging spot... the viynl holds it in place fairly well... but it doesnt put up a fight when the bass drops...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Mitchc1113 said:


> Is the circle insert a wireless charger?
> 
> I have one in my custom center console enclosure... if that is what that is then make sure its deep enough where the phone wont move. Mine works but if I have the bass up it literally vibrates it off the charging spot... Just passing along some useful knowledge... If its not a wireless charging pad then I'm interested in exactly what it is...
> 
> ...


It is a wireless charger. I actually have a trim peice from another jump seat we will be using as a template as it fits my phone perfectly. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

More


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## 72c10 (Sep 26, 2019)

Who made the accessory harness that plugs into the mbec?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

72c10 said:


> Who made the accessory harness that plugs into the mbec?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Phil gamboa


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

This is turning out great... if I still lived in CA, I would make the drive for a listen when you finish!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

mumbles said:


> This is turning out great... if I still lived in CA, I would make the drive for a listen when you finish!


Its going to be awhile. Slow moving but will be ready for next season 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Little more. Its gonna be fun


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

This is what we came up with. Also adding a down facing ambient light in the upper trim to shine into the pocket. The design is pretty much a copy of the door panel









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

These are the side panels























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

More work
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Pocket is almost done









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

More nonsense
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Morel ti 6.5 just showed up from @firefighter9


----------



## bbusch (Mar 17, 2018)

Build is looking nice. I change mind a lot too. What do you plan to do with the A/D gear? Are those Vipera F6?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

bbusch said:


> Build is looking nice. I change mind a lot too. What do you plan to do with the A/D gear? Are those Vipera F6?


I didnt like them and ended up selling them

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Filing and sanding
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

It's getting closer
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Few more edges to straighten out. But it's just about done









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Alternator is finally built. I'll have it Friday









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks nice. Who did you go with for the alternator and why? How many amps?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Brand x. 250 amp hairpin. I doubt I even needed it. I just wanted it incase and to dress up the engine bay a little


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Well that alternator showed up and looked like hell. So word of advice is dint use brand x alternator. I contacted ces alternators as I have dealt with them quite a bit. Took my order1 morning and the alternator was finished that day.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

ToNasty said:


> Brand x. 250 amp hairpin. I doubt I even needed it. I just wanted it incase and to dress up the engine bay a little


Unfortunately I’ve read more comments like yours with aftermarket alternators vs a good experience.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

I should have went with who I knew from the beginning. Which is CES instead of brand x. But at the end I went with what I should have gone with. And I'm very happy with the outcome


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Due to some health issues I will not be finishing my truck. But Bing at simplicity in sound will be. I am on the schedule. Just a few weeks away


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

I now have everything and even got the stinger heigh10 headunit. It will be going to simplicity in sound in the next few weeks. And it may even be getting a footwell sub.


----------

